# Does Bellator dislike dominant champions?



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> It was no surprise when Bellator MMA released welterweight champion Ben Askren on November 14 of last year. The two sides had been at odds with each other because of issues of money and Askren’s one dimensional fighting style. However, this latest release seems to be something of a recurring pattern for the arguably number two promotion in the US.
> 
> This pattern seems to be the pattern of releasing the more dominant champions to allow them to fight elsewhere rather than keeping them in the promotion. Granted this partially has to do with Bellator’s unique fighter contracts but it can also legitimately be argued that the promotion genuinely doesn’t like dominant champs.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/bellator-dislike-dominant-champions/?ia=1


----------

